# Unit Ghost's



## Spr.Earl (14 Jul 2004)

In 6Fd Armouries we have one.

C.S.M Gill, who look's after us and stiil does to this day.


----------



## combat_medic (14 Jul 2004)

I'm told that the properties at HMCS Discovery are haunted. Around Halloween last year there was an article in the Vancouver Courier about the ghosts, so I was bugging their JRC PMC to sell tours of the haunted buildings during October 31st.


----------



## Spr.Earl (14 Jul 2004)

Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> In 6Fd Armouries we have one.
> 
> C.S.M Gill, who looks after us and still does to this day.



A few time's late at night you will "hear" a good step which can be only attributed too a Soldier doning his last rounds!!
I have heard this a few time's back in the 70's when I slept in the Armouries .
As of late no name's no pack drill brought a psychic and S.S.M. Gill is there in the Armouries in N.Van


----------



## Rfn (14 Jul 2004)

good story...

Spr Earl, who exactly was S.S.M. Gill?


----------



## Spr.Earl (14 Jul 2004)

I will get back too you as it's a long story but his Ghost still walks the Armoury.
I have heard him doing his patrol's. 
Many have heard many odd noises late at nite.
We have had physic come in and the major spirit is C.S.M. Gill plus a few others.


----------



## Spr.Earl (14 Jul 2004)

combat_medic said:
			
		

> I'm told that the properties at HMCS Discovery are haunted. Around Halloween last year there was an article in the Vancouver Courier about the ghosts, so I was bugging their JRC PMC to sell tours of the haunted buildings during October 31st.


In the past it was known as Dead Man's Island?


----------



## Danjanou (14 Jul 2004)

I vaguely remember hearing about the ghost in 6th Fields Armouries waay back. 

Combat Medic, you mean you never heard about the ghost piper who prowls around in the upper levels of the Seaforth Armouries?


----------



## combat_medic (14 Jul 2004)

Spr Earl: Yeah, it's referred to as "Dead Man's Island" and rumors of it being an old graveyard, but none of that was true. However, I know several sailors who have pulled late shifts out there who all swear they heard/saw something spooky... I'm telling ya, they could make it a big tourist location for the ghost hunters and make enough money to cover their budget deficit! 

Danjanou: I've never heard anything about a ghost piper upstairs. Maybe it's because the Junior Ranks are up there and we're too loud. What's the story?


----------



## Danjanou (14 Jul 2004)

Back in the dark ages when I was a junior rank in the that same loud mess, a certain newly minted just  back from the Middle East  M/Cpl  sat as newbies down and explained that there was a ghost piper that lived and sometimes played up in the attic. Said M/Cpl also told us he'd seen/heard? the ghost one evening late in the mess when he was wandering around in the stairwells past the far end of the mess where the doors lead to the ladies washroom (memory is a bit fuzzy, we're talking 1977 here) where the stairwell leads down to the Sgt's and Officer's mess. I guess he was orderly Cpl that night, otherwise I can't see any reason to be prowling around in there.

Now maybe he was having us off. Ask him, I here he's still around (the M/Cpl I mean not sure about the ghost) although I believe he's come up in rank since. Tell him his classmate from MWO crse says hi.


----------



## mclipper (14 Jul 2004)

I heard the ghost wasn't a piper, but an old Sr NCO who had a heart attack at a mess dinner in the Sgts' and WOs' Mess.


----------



## combat_medic (14 Jul 2004)

Which MCpl are you referring to? I can only think of one guy in the unit whose been around that long that's still in.


----------



## Fruss (14 Jul 2004)

combat_medic said:
			
		

> Spr Earl: Yeah, it's referred to as "Dead Man's Island" and rumors of it being an old graveyard, but none of that was true. However, I know several sailors who have pulled late shifts out there who all swear they heard/saw something spooky... I'm telling ya, they could make it a big tourist location for the ghost hunters and make enough money to cover their budget deficit!



It is a tourist attraction..  I'm in Vancouver and I have to find the tourists attractions for my friends who are coming soon..  It IS on the map!!  just off of Stanley Park!! 
Maybe I'll try to go there at night...  with binoculars!!  I don't know if ghosts can be seen trhu binoculars though...   :


----------



## Scott (14 Jul 2004)

Not related to the Military, but I was told this story by one of my instructors in Fire School. 

Apparently one of the older fire stations in St John's NF is haunted, by whom has escaped me, but it is haunted enough to scare the firefighters from going into the basement. So much so that during one of the larger fires in the city's recent years one of the Chiefs called back to this station for a portable water tank (Think small swimming pool) the thing was being stored in the basement, however, they had to spend a bit of time trying to find someone brave enough to go into the basement to get the thing.

Don't know if it is true or not, funny either way.

Cheers!


----------



## Pugnacious (14 Jul 2004)

IMHO the   Seaforth Armouries has the spookieness to it for a ghost. With lots of history to it.

Also the acoustics are terrible, full of shrill echos that only a concrete building can offer, and I found it hard to make out what the CO was saying duing an orientation meeting.   So any sort of noise travels around and ends up coming back to you sounding quite strange.

I used to live nearby the North Van Armouries and IMHO it has always been a spooky place right at the foot of Mahon park.

Out in Vancouver Wrek Beach has some old concrete gun implacements down on the shore, that have an interesting feeling to them.

Cheers!
P.


----------



## Slim (14 Jul 2004)

When I was in Range Control in Calgary around 1992 or 93 it was run out of Sarcee school. An old school that had been used by the Indian reserve and then the military (it was right in the middle of the Harvey PMQ's). At that time we used to have to spend overnight in the building alone.

It wasn't uncommon to hear footsteps in the halls, the gym doors opening and closing, childrens voices and laughter in the gym and all sorts of other unexplained stuff.

It got so bad that one Mcpl from the strats (who shall remain nameless as he is a friend ;D) refused to go into the building alone after hours and would not work nights by himself.

I'm sure there are many stories of haunted CF places and stuff but that is the only one that I personally know of.

Slim


----------



## Danjanou (15 Jul 2004)

mclipper, it may have been a Snr NCO, like I said it's been a while since I was told the story. Besides good ghost stories and come to think of it good war stories often get embellished a bit in the retelling. The Pipes bit does seem appropriate for the setting. As noting the place was/is rather spooky. 

I wonder if they are two ghosts? In 1978-79 a very popular Seaforth Sgt died in a boating accident ( I won't mention his name here but mc, CM and other Seaforths may know of him). I did have the priveledge of being assigned to his section at Milcon in Lewis in 1978 and and for a relatively new troopie he was a good role model. 

Combat Medic check your PM's for who the M/Cpl is/was


----------



## Spanky (15 Jul 2004)

The armoury in Windsor is haunted.  There are a couple of stories who they are(were).  One was a CSM from the Essex Scottish who was too old to go overseas and hung himself in the officer's mess tower room.  Another is a live in caretaker who did himself in.  Spoke with  few people who personally experienced spooky happenings.  I, myself, experienced something very weird one night. 
I wonder if the ghost(s) will move with us when we officially occupy the new armoury.


----------



## Scott (15 Jul 2004)

Is the "Mystery Master Corporal" worthy of mention here? I know he roamed the halls of the M buildings in Gagetown when I did my QL2 there. He wasn't unfriendly or spooky, he just wandered around checking doorknobs of the trainees rooms. You could tell that he had been making his rounds because he would make abstract art on the lawn of the building with your bed/clothing/kit. As we'd be marching back to the lines we'd all be looking and counting windows to try and guess who had gotten hit. My room was only hit once and we unmasked the Mystery Man that night as he had just finished tossing our room when we walked in. Funny, I didn't know that ghosts wore PLFus Epaulets. Don't worry M/Cpl wherever you are, your identity is safe with me. 

It was a great motivational tool............

Cheers!


----------



## Pugnacious (16 Jul 2004)

Is that what the Padlocks are for? ;D
And what can you do to said mystery ghost if you catch them going through your stuff?

Cheers!
P.


----------



## pbi (14 Aug 2004)

When I was in 3PP, our officer's mess had a ghost. The mess was an old building, built by the British in the late 19th century for a Royal Artillery garrison. Located at the end of Work Point overlooking the harbour, It was a long, rambling two-storey wooden structure which really looked alot more like a private residence than a mess. The story was that during WWII, the garrison commander's son had been killed by a milk truck just beside the mess. Supposedly, the child's ghost lingered near the site of his death. The story had been around for years by the time I got there. I never saw the ghost,although others claimed they had. I did do an Orderly Officer duty one night during Christmas leave. The battalion was stood down, and the mess was empty-all the live-in guys were away. It was a stormy December night, and the wind was howling in off the ocean, making the whole place creak and squeal. Didn't sleep too well, but I never saw the ghost.

scott1nsh: Another fire ghost story: The Winnipeg Fire Museum (where I was until recently a member) is located in the old Number Three station, in what is now a pretty bad part of town. It is a typical old station with high ceilings, a big kitchen, upstairs quarters, a hose tower and a dungeon cellar. The story is that back in the early '20s a young firefighter was responding to the bells in the middle of the night. He ran for the pole, slipped, and went down the pole hole head first, striking his head on the apparatus floor. He died, and supposedly his ghost can still  be seen and heard walking the upper hallway at night.

Cheers.


----------



## kiltedtradesman (14 Aug 2004)

Danjanou  you are right about the Ghost Piper, but it is referred to as the "Phantom Piper'.  I sware I have had that feeling of not being alone late in the mess before.  Same feeling I had when in the Comox building at St. Pauls hospital.  There are 2 currently serving members that have seen the Phantom Piper.  The feeling they described was that the Piper was there to watch over them, not to push them out.

Ciao


----------



## Lexi (14 Aug 2004)

It seems Hamilton, too, has it's share of ghosts.
http://www.hauntedhamilton.com/local_armouries.html

I had a strange experience in the John Foote Armouries, as did the rest of my Cadet Corps.
We were writing our Star Level Exams and the door of the room was open. The room we were in was the one upstairs that is your first on the left after you walk up the stairs to where the big moose head is on the wall, it's by some sort of Argyll mess. 
Anyway, we were writing the test and it wasn't a windy day, and the fans in the JFA do dink all but waste electricity. 
All the sudden the door slammed shut with an unbelievable strength.
Being the newbie, I looked up from my paper to where the door was, and exchanged shocked glances with my Cpl.

There's also, apparently, a piper in the JFA. Although I've just heard stories from Air Cadets, I can't be sure.
The place is old, and can be a tad creepy, even to someone who loves it as much as I. 
I also heard about goings on in the tunnels underneath the JFA, but as far as I knew most of them were all caved in.
Can anyone fill me in?

Lex


----------



## Fraser.g (16 Aug 2004)

I to have been in the armory doing weapons watch in the late 80s and early 90s when the alarm would go down and I was a young Corporal only to hear the movement on the promenade and especially in the officers mess. If you look on the wall by the officers mess bar you will find a picture that has two folds in it. the intersection of that cross is through the heart of a member who died in an accident on the range in the basement. I was told that it was his ghost that walked the halls.

I will furnish more details and who told me the story if you want but only to old members of the Sqn.

GF


----------



## Donut (16 Aug 2004)

RN PRN, Spr Earl, they've redone the messes at the Fell Armouries, I don't know where the picture has gone, but both LCol Larocque and HCol Dow have all the details of the fellows passing.  If I see LCol Larocque around this week I'll ask him for the details again.  

I've definitely heard him a couple of times up on the mezannine, usually about 2-3 am and always when I was alone in the building.   I know I'm not the only one, too.


----------



## Spr.Earl (16 Aug 2004)

In 6Fd. there are actually 2 ghosts.
One is C.S.M. Gill the other is of a Sapper who was accidentally shot in the indoor range back in the 30's and both reside in the Officers Mess as at that time(30's) is was the JR.'s.

I also had some weird things happen while down there late at night many years ago.


----------



## Fraser.g (16 Aug 2004)

Lets not forget the one that tends the horses in the basement. I was arround when the renos happened and we lost the "stables". Man was he active for about a year. I think that this was about 92-93. 

GF


----------



## BDTyre (22 Aug 2004)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Back in the dark ages when I was a junior rank in the that same loud mess, a certain newly minted just   back from the Middle East   M/Cpl   sat as newbies down and explained that there was a ghost piper that lived and sometimes played up in the attic. Said M/Cpl also told us he'd seen/heard? the ghost one evening late in the mess when he was wandering around in the stairwells past the far end of the mess where the doors lead to the ladies washroom (memory is a bit fuzzy, we're talking 1977 here) where the stairwell leads down to the Sgt's and Officer's mess. I guess he was orderly Cpl that night, otherwise I can't see any reason to be prowling around in there.



When I was in the Seaforth Armouries attempting to sign up last year, my wife (at that time fiancé) and I went to the washroom.  My wife came out in a panic and refused to talk to me about it.  I asked if anyone (thinking an impolite young private) had said anything to her.  She said no one was in the washroom.

We somehow got on the subject of hauntings (my wife, my mother-in-law, and myself have all felt things at various locations) and my wife told me that in or near the ladies' washroom at the Seaforth Armoury she SAW a woman in 1930s or 1940s dress.  She was just standing, do nothing else -waiting perhaps for her husband?

BTW, my wife hates being right.  She had never heard about hauntings in the Seaforth Armoury, and she tried to dismiss it.  Thanks for ruining her night!    She says she won't dismiss the piper, but she saw a ghost - a woman - near the ladies' washroom.

She has also felt something at the Beatty Street (BC Regiment) Armoury, especially in the old shooting gallery (now locker/storage room) and near that small, narrow passage leading from one side of the armoury to the other.


----------



## BDTyre (22 Aug 2004)

kiltedtradesman said:
			
		

> Danjanou   you are right about the Ghost Piper, but it is referred to as the "Phantom Piper'.   I sware I have had that feeling of not being alone late in the mess before.   Same feeling I had when in the Comox building at St. Pauls hospital.   There are 2 currently serving members that have seen the Phantom Piper.   The feeling they described was that the Piper was there to watch over them, not to push them out.
> 
> Ciao



Odd that you should mention this.   My Pulmonary Function Test and Methacholine Challenge were both at St. Paul's.   I'm fairly certain I was not in the Comox building as I was on the other side (Davie St. side) of the building.   Both my wife and I felt something, especially when we got lost and headed closer to the centre building (which we came in through).   Despite this, throughout the whole hospital I felt an overwhelming feeling of...dread...that's the only way I can put it.   The feeling of something wrong; of not being alone.   I hardly every feel anything, and one of the few places I've ever felt anything is St. Paul's.   And that is also the strongest feeling I've ever got.   That whole hospital has freaked me out ever since I saw it.

Hospitals in general creep me out...but not like this...never like this!


----------



## infoman206 (4 Sep 2004)

Well looks like facts were not checked - if you read the story which ran last year in the Courier http://www.rense.com/general43/spirits.htm you can see the details about the history of the Island - among those said to be under the Jr. Ranks floor is the brother of Gassy Jack (as in Gas Town) - as one of those who has heard things in building 1 which cannot be explained all I can tell you is I finished what I had to do and left fast (99% of all reports are from building 1 which is the red brick main building and not building 3 where the Jr. Ranks mess is)... I still end up working late in the ship's office but have not heard anything in years...  For any military members in the lower mainland, I'll be trying to have another halloween party this year - if you are interested send a list of names to the unit via fax 604-225-2546 and I'll make sure we get invites out.

All the best,

JSE
LS
PMC
Deadman's Pub - the Jr. Ranks Mess onboard HMCS DISCOVERY 



			
				combat_medic said:
			
		

> Spr Earl: Yeah, it's referred to as "Dead Man's Island" and rumors of it being an old graveyard, but none of that was true. However, I know several sailors who have pulled late shifts out there who all swear they heard/saw something spooky... I'm telling ya, they could make it a big tourist location for the ghost hunters and make enough money to cover their budget deficit!
> 
> Danjanou: I've never heard anything about a ghost piper upstairs. Maybe it's because the Junior Ranks are up there and we're too loud. What's the story?


----------



## mclipper (5 Sep 2004)

BDTyre said:
			
		

> When I was in the Seaforth Armouries attempting to sign up last year, my wife (at that time fiancé) and I went to the washroom.   My wife came out in a panic and refused to talk to me about it.   I asked if anyone (thinking an impolite young private) had said anything to her.   She said no one was in the washroom.
> 
> We somehow got on the subject of hauntings (my wife, my mother-in-law, and myself have all felt things at various locations) and my wife told me that in or near the ladies' washroom at the Seaforth Armoury she SAW a woman in 1930s or 1940s dress.   She was just standing, do nothing else -waiting perhaps for her husband?
> 
> BTW, my wife hates being right.   She had never heard about hauntings in the Seaforth Armoury, and she tried to dismiss it.   Thanks for ruining her night!      She says she won't dismiss the piper, but she saw a ghost - a woman - near the ladies' washroom.



Well, that's great in theory....except that only turned into a women's washroom very recently.  ;-)


----------



## Pieman (5 Sep 2004)

Some of these stories are pretty neat. 

There is a TV show called 'Creepy Canada' that features Ghost stories from around the country. They come to where ever and film on location with some cheap special effects, but some of the stories are nice.

http://www.creepycanada.com

Maybe some of you could write your stories in, to these people.  There seems to be enough material here that they would be able to make a show or two on Army ghosts.


----------



## BDTyre (5 Sep 2004)

I think she saw the woman as she was in the hall near the washroom.   Any idea what was there before?   I just remember coming out and seeing my wife looking quite upset.

I should add: my wife mentioned she only saw the woman near the washroom, not that the woman was associated with the washroom.


----------



## John Nayduk (6 Sep 2004)

Spanky said:
			
		

> The armoury in Windsor is haunted.  There are a couple of stories who they are(were).  One was a CSM from the Essex Scottish who was too old to go overseas and hung himself in the officer's mess tower room.  Another is a live in caretaker who did himself in.  Spoke with  few people who personally experienced spooky happenings.  I, myself, experienced something very weird one night.
> I wonder if the ghost(s) will move with us when we officially occupy the new armoury.


If they do, they'll have interesting neighbours.  MacKenzie Hall down the road has a few ghosts in it.  It used to be the place of execution for Sandwich. In the Hall, there is a set of irons that were taken off a skeleton unearthed near the foot of Prince Road.  Seems that the old county sheriff, William Hans, used to secretly bury the executed in unmarked graved outside of town.  As well, many of the old buildings in Old Sandwich Town (around the Sandwich and Mill Street area) are haunted.


----------



## Highland Laddie (7 Sep 2004)

Minto Armouries in Winnipeg supposedly has a ghost. Rumour / legend has it that a troop shot himself in the head prior to being sent overseas for one fo the World Wars (WWI / WWII, I can't remember which), and his ghost walks the halls. 

I thought I was a load of BS until I was Duty O one night about 1 1/2 years ago. Minto is one of the larger armouries in Canada, and the subterranean level is quite large. After I dismissed the Duty NCO & Cpl I thought I heard a noise in the basement before arming the alarm system. I wandered down stairs, turned on the lights, and wandered down the hallway to the rear ramp door to take a look. I turned off one set of lights, and went around the corner to check the doors on the old indoor range rooms. When I came back around the corner, all the lights were back on again. Now, normally this wouldn't phase me, but the light switches are about 200 feet apart, and you definitely can hear people when they are moving around in the corridor during work hours. I know I was the only person in the building, heard no sounds, and both sets of lights were on when I came back around the corner. I mentioned this to one of the older members of the armouries a few weeks later, and they mentioned the legend of the ghost. Walking down there late at night still gives me the creeps.

There is also another legend that one of the last public hangings in the west happened outside of the armouries around 1913 / 1914, but I think that is pure BS. Never been able to find a record of that.


----------



## shaboing (7 Sep 2004)

Pieman said:
			
		

> Some of these stories are pretty neat.
> 
> There is a TV show called 'Creepy Canada' that features Ghost stories from around the country. They come to where ever and film on location with some cheap special effects, but some of the stories are nice.
> 
> ...


i watch this show all the time, there has been some army ghost stories but they have all been like war of 1812 back in the day of the red coats. it would be nice to see some closer to modern day ghost stories on there.


----------



## Danjanou (7 Sep 2004)

CM There has been a ladies room there since the 1970's. 

Mind I always wondered what that rabbits warren of small rooms was used before for. There's not a lot of room there IIRC betweentthe back door to the Jr Ranks and the staircase that goes down to the floor below and the Sgts Mess (why can I remember the layout of a building that I haven't been in in almost a quarter of a century btw).

I'm not sure but I think I remember some past uses were Sigs Pl rooms and or barracks for those staying over on weekends. Storage seems to be most likely, but one never knows what they were originally used for back in the 1930-40s.

A woman in period costume eh BDtyre. I wonder if perhaps she was visiting the local Seaforth ghosts. The Jr Ranks was always a welcoming place IIRC especially for young ladies. ;D


----------



## kiltedtradesman (7 Sep 2004)

Danjanou

The creepiest thing about the stair between the Sgts and Jr Mess are the silhouettes painted on the walls.  A retired Jack painted those before he left back in the 90's and if you walk up the stairs in the dark, they follow you up the stairs.  However, when you are stumbling out of the mess at night, it looks like they are giving you the "Present Arms" on your way out. 

 :warstory: :warstory: :warstory:  :warstory: :warstory: :warstory:


----------



## Danjanou (8 Sep 2004)

Sorry never saw them. Remember I left the unit in 1980.


----------



## sheikyerbouti (10 Sep 2004)

I would like to clarify the matter of the "Seaforth" ghost a little. It is definitely a piper as 'it' seemed to present itself quite regularly to bandsmen during my time around the armouries (91-95). As a Band cadet, I encountered several experiences particularily on the stairs to the top floor leading from the officers mess. The most prominent sensation encountered by myself was that of footsteps, although no one else would be around.

 I would also like to note that I was present as a server for the expiration of the fellow in the Sergeant's mess.  As a regular to the mess, He was afforded much privacy and his condition wasn't noticed until Dinner seating began. His passing was very peaceful as it was estimated that he had been gone for quite some time prior to our discovery. He looked comfortable, seated in the stuffed armchair that overlooked the windows. It was quite the scene when word started to spread about his accident. We had to shut the mess and started Dinner seating earlier than anticipated in order to bring in the ambulance without undue notice. An announcement was subsequently made of his passing by the mess officer and a toast was made in his honour.

 My understanding at the time, was that the Gentleman was in seniors housing and as such many felt that he had passed in his true home.


----------



## beach_bum (10 Sep 2004)

What is now the ladies washroom used to be the shower and locker room for the men.  You couldn't access the showers through the mens washroom, you had to go through what is now the ladies washroom.  They walled it up, and opened up the wall on the other side.  The only ladies washroom that used to exist in the building was the washroom on the catwalk overlooking the lower gym.


----------



## infoman206 (7 Oct 2004)

Deadman's Pub, the Jr. Ranks Mess onboard HMCS DISCOVERY will be hosting our 2004 Waking up the Dead  :skull: party on Saturday 30 Oct 04 - members of lower mainland BC units may purchase tickets by contacting the PMC at DISCOVERY - check out the information on our site http://www.my-dy.com/dmp/halloween-2004d.pdf units which are interested in handling ticket sales to their members will may be able to receive discounted prices if more than 6 tickets are sold.  Last year we had 80+ people join us through the night and we hope to make this years bigger and better!

Jason S Eldridge
LS
PMC - Deadman's Pub
HMCS DISCOVERY


----------



## jfladeroute (7 Oct 2004)

I'm glad to know that I don't have the only haunted Armoury in Canada. While a lot of the noises are just the moans and groans inherent in an old building (or, in our case, the sound of the underground river that flows beneath the basement), there are some happenings that have been reported repeatedly by multiple people.

Our Armoury has three separate occurences that are rather unnerving the first time you experience them - the most common is the "footsteps on the parade square". From the back of the building, you will hear the distinct sound of someone walking across the square - although investigation will reveal no one there. The second is the "coughing woman", heard near the front entrance. An odd one, as everyone reports the sound as being that of a woman coughing or clearing her throat. Again, there will be no one there.

But my favourite (and I've experienced it multiple times, as I am often alone in the building) is the sound heard only in the basement hallway - that of cadence being called on the square. That one is clear enough that I find myself walking in step automatically - but as you mount the stairs, the sound fades.

My Warrant scoffed at me when I first mentioned the hauntings, but a stint of overnight duty alone during Op Peregrine made a believer out of him.  It really creeps him out - but I figure that nothing has shown itself to be harmful, so I welcome the company.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (7 Oct 2004)

The CGG Armoury in Montreal was reputed to be haunted by the ghost of an officer who came back from WW1 only to find that his wife was living with his best friend - and so he shot himself on the balcony outside the Officers' Mess.  I never saw him, but I certainly heard him walking up and down the balcony outside the Mess.  A MCpl who was studying Paranormal Whojackapivvies set up a motion sensitive camera for a couple of days while I was acting RSS - he caught a few unexplained blurs, but that is about it.

Aldous Huxley said it best...


----------



## patt (7 Oct 2004)

anyone stay the night at the fort york armories? i did once and had to take a leak @ 2am so i started walking down that long hallway that leads back up stiars anyways as i was walkin i could feel that someone was watching me so i kept turning around and seein if anyone was there but i couldnt see anyone..the next morning i talked to some people and they said the same thing happend to them kinda scarey for my first paranormal experience


----------



## jfladeroute (8 Oct 2004)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Aldous Huxley said it best...



Don't keep us in suspense - which Huxley sentiment are you referring to? I suspect "The only completely consistent people are the dead", but he said a lot of things.

Some favourites:

"Several excuses are always less convincing than one."
"An intellectual is a person who has discovered something more interesting than sex."
"Experience teaches only the teachable."
"Ye shall know the truth, and the truth shall make you mad."
And, apropos your signature: "To his dog, every man is Napolean, hence the constant popularity of dogs."


----------



## PPCLI Guy (8 Oct 2004)

so said:
			
		

> Don't keep us in suspense - which Huxley sentiment are you referring to? I suspect "The only completely consistent people are the dead", but he said a lot of things.



Wow.  I didn't expect to be called on that one...



> Some favourites:
> 
> "Several excuses are always less convincing than one."
> "An intellectual is a person who has discovered something more interesting than sex."
> ...



All good ones - but I was referring to "percetion is reality" ie: if one thinks they saw a ghost, then a ghost it was...



> And, apropos your signature: "To his dog, every man is Napolean, hence the constant popularity of dogs."



Now *that* is brilliant!  However, I have trained my Golden Retriever to think of me as Clausewitz, and my German Shepard to think of me as Sun Tzu.  My cats (4 of them) simply refer to me as the "guy with the thumbs" (as in - Hey! You with the Thumbs!  Open the fricking door!), or "food guy".


----------



## jfladeroute (8 Oct 2004)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Now *that* is brilliant!  However, I have trained my Golden Retriever to think of me as Clausewitz, and my German Shepard to think of me as Sun Tzu.  My cats (4 of them) simply refer to me as the "guy with the thumbs" (as in - Hey! You with the Thumbs!  Open the fricking door!), or "food guy".



 ;D Which reminds me of another favourite; unattributed if I recall correctly: Dogs have owners. Cats have staff.


----------



## BDTyre (21 May 2005)

Apt topic to "resurrect" considering the subject matter.

I see what you mean by the silhouettes. Last Thursday night was really kind of creep, as there was no light in the staircase, only at the top landing and down by the Sgts mess.  Add to that the thunder and flashes of lightning we could see out the window....



			
				kiltedtradesman said:
			
		

> Danjanou
> 
> The creepiest thing about the stair between the Sgts and Jr Mess are the silhouettes painted on the walls.  A retired Jack painted those before he left back in the 90's and if you walk up the stairs in the dark, they follow you up the stairs.  However, when you are stumbling out of the mess at night, it looks like they are giving you the "Present Arms" on your way out.
> 
> :warstory: :warstory: :warstory:  :warstory: :warstory: :warstory:


----------



## PeterLT (22 May 2005)

In the fall of 1974, I was stationed with a buddy of mine to CFB Chilliwack with the Trg Support Troop at CFOCS. As young fellows (we were both 18) we were pretty thick and decided to hitch hike to Vancouver on a Sunday as we'd been told that it was "close by" and it was a long weekend. We got some good rides and got there fairly quickly. We wandered around Vancouver for quite some time and got lost. We were pretty beat and dejected from our excursion and as it happened we came upon the Seaforth Armoury late at night. The main door was unlocked and we entered. We were met at the door by an NCO who was very friendly and sympathetic to our plight. He brought us up a set of stairs to what I remember to be a large room in (I think) a tower. It was full of nice cushy chairs and couches, a big fireplace with a mounted stag's head and a small bar. He told us that we could stay the night and that he'd left the back room unlocked for us in case we wanted a drink. Then he said goodnight and left us, closing the door behind him. In the small ante room, there was a 6 foot table with an assortment of bottles on it. We each picked one and had a seat and a drink. The fatigue and the rum made for a nice lights out. We awoke the next morning feeling well rested, found the washroom and headed out to find our way back to camp. When we got down to the main floor we were confronted by a Commissionaire who asked how we got into the building. We told him what happened and he told us not to lie as there was no one in the building overnight but him. This really creeped us out and we left the Commissionaire asking what really transpired and what our names were. It's been many years since then and the memory of it rekindled when I read this thread. Now my recollection of it may be pretty fuzzy after 30 years as it was the one and only time in my life I've ever been there, but it's a true story. I've always wondered who the guy was who helped out a couple of young soldiers in a jam?

Peter


----------



## Haggis (22 May 2005)

In the spring of 1990, the Cornwall Armoury was the home to about 500 troops from the SD&G Highrs, 1 RCR, CH of O, 28 MP Pl  and other units of 2 CMBG.  All this was in response to unrest on the Akwesasne Mohawk Reserve.

I was Security Platoon WO and worked alongside about a dozen members of 2 MP Pl. Coming into work one morning, I was asked by the MP Duty Sgt why we had laid on an extra Commissionaire the night before.  I responded that we had only one on duty.   He argued that he had gotten up for a pee and saw a Commissionaire in the hallway of our Officer's Mess.  He then dropped by the duty centre and saw the "other" Commissionaire sitting in his customary spot.

I asked him to describe the Commissionaire and he described a man we Glens all knew very well who had passed away quite recently, apparently after suffering a heart attack in the Armoury.

The children of some of our officers have reported a similar sighting.

I have been in the Armoury in response to alarms and have found myself alone, late at night, after the police had left.  When I lock up, I always get the feeling that I'm leaving the building in good hands and I always say â Å“good nightâ ? to the old Commissionaire.


----------



## Fusilier (27 May 2005)

The Cambridge Armoury (Ontario) is haunted - well from my experience it is .  The original home of the Highland Light Infantry (now home of the Royal Highland Fusiliers) it was built in 1914(1917?), rumour has it that a man was killed during the building of it but I can't confirm that.  From 1987 to about 1993 I was the head steward for the Officers mess, also the treasurer for the JR's.  Many a night after a mess function I would just stay upstairs in the lounge on one of the couches in front of the fireplace instead of driving home.  The Officer's and Sr NCO messes are upstairs, the Officer's mess spans the font of the building.  On more than one occasion I heard distinct footsteps (good old hardwood floors) walking from the balcony (which overlooks the parade square) to the Sr NCO mess and then into the kitchen which was right beside the Officer's mess lounge and then back to the mess again.  It never really bothered me as I always figured it was an old soldier.  

One night after serving the Buron Dinner (8 Jul - Battle of Buron for you history buffs) I was the last one there, just cleaning up behind the bar, was intending to sleep on the couch as usual...all of a sudden I heard music and laughter coming from the Sr NCO mess (bar side - the lounge is across the hall).  Seemed like a good ole party going on, didn't think there was anything else going on that night but you never know sometimes Sr NCO's would come in "after the bar" and carry on the party.  As I got closer to the Officer mess door, intending to open it and go next door to see what was up and maybe join in - I could hear "Good night Irene" as clear as day..if you're not old enough that song came out in 1950, apparently the Sgt's mess was the place to go on a Friday night back then.  I opened the door and nothing, all quiet - that one gave me goosebumps!  I made a hasty retreat to my couch and stayed there til morning.

Not to make it sound like I lived in the armoury..though it seemed like it sometimes.  In the basement (where the JR's is) you could sometimes hear people bowling, yup bowling...the ranks used to have a bowling alley down there, only two lanes but you can (could) still see the gutters.  I heard it the first time when I was a cadet (the army cadet stores used to be down there), didn't find out about the bowling ally until I joined the unit two years later.  Maybe RoyalHighlandFusilier could confirm if he's heard anything.

It's unfortunate that due to the new fire regulations etc that much of the old character of the building has been ruined by metal fire doors etc, the old hardwood floor in the main hall was ripped out.  But I still miss the place.


----------



## majorcqb (27 May 2005)

The Royal Westminster Regiment Armouries has a ghost. One night while doing overnight security I heard footsteps on the parade square. I was alone in the building. I must of checked the entire armouries 3 or 4 times and came to the conclusion that I was indeed alone. Every time I went into the basement I could hear footsteps on the parade square. Eventually I had enough of it. I stood in the middle of the parade square and shouted as loud as I could "Do you have nothing better to do than keep me awake?!?!? @#$!%&* Stop this @#$% NOW!!!"

Sure enough the footsteps stopped although I was a bit shaken up and unable to get any rack that night.


----------



## Spr.Earl (28 May 2005)

I haven't look in here for ages,after reading all,there is one common thing.they are looking after us in their own way.

C.S.M. Gill is still with 6Fd.

I have never explained how I know.Some one in the Unit brought in those who have the gift? for free,there was only the two of them,C.S.M. Gill gave him some stick,through the her.She   tried to send him on but no,what he does every night is Orderly Sgt/Maj..

I know of only one incidence of actual so called poltergeist action,it was a Engineer with his Unit sleeping over on a combined Ex with 6Fd and this person was pushed off the couch where he was sleeping and a few other things and this person is a Reg.

Of late my brother has told me his stories of the Unit before he joinedt he Reg.'s and became a Zipper head.


----------



## ARMY ISSUE (28 May 2005)

http://www.torontoghosts.org/oldfy.htm
I'm a bit of a Ghost buff, there are tonnes of great huantings in the GTA. Fort York has a lot of stories lots of them from the overnight campers. The Toronto Ghosts and Haunting site listed above has a lot of certified huanted sites so if your into ghost hunting have a good time.
Cheers


----------



## medicineman (30 May 2005)

I can remember some odd night shifts in the Base Hospital in Calgary back in the early/mid 90's.  I remember one night my partner and I heard some loud footfalls in the building after we did security rounds to which we found no explanation.  I've had other friends that were rudely awakened on night shifts while they were dozing, again by unseen footsteps.  Don't recall anybody ever seeing anything, just hearing or "feeling" something/one.  Who knows - maybe a patient from days gone by making sure we were awake or something...  I also had a really rude shock one night in the hospital in Kingston - I got called in to do a security check one night.  I didn't actually hear or see anything, but I walked into what felt like an icy blast of air (it was summer and we had ZERO A/C on that floor) - all my hair stood on end and I made Ben Johnson look like a snail getting out of there.  That floor originally the Surgical floor and at that time was the old ARC.  Anyone else have any visitiations there?

MM


----------



## Prariedawg (17 Aug 2005)

When I was in the res I spent just about every summer(89-94) at CFS Aldershot and heard there was a ghost up by the officers mess(the old one) near range control.I really never gave it much thought till one day I was heading back out to the field to re-join my demo plt after retrieving some forgotten stores*beer*.when passing by the mess,which was locked tight,hadnt been used in years and was scheduled to be torn down I happened to glance over and staring out the window was the palest face I had ever seen.When I was getting clearence with range control to go out to the trng area I mentioned that someone was in the old officers mess,well the mps were summoned and the building was checked,all the locks and windows were in place but to be sure they went inside and nobody was there,as a matter of fact the dust was so thick that if somebody had to have been it would have been impossible to hide the footprints.I thought maybe I saw a reflection or something but the mp told me that the mess was indeed haunted and I wasnt the first person to see the ghost,I forgot the history of who it was supposed to be but it was damn creepy.


----------



## reccecrewman (2 Sep 2005)

I never saw evidence nor heard and footsteps, but while I was on my Battle School at WATC Wainwright, I had heard from several different people that there is supposedly a German Officer that has been seen wandering around in the old Quanson huts.  Apparently Wainwright was a German POW Camp during WWII, and this particular officer felt compelled to stay after he departed this world......... (After you're dead, you could go haunt any place in the world.................... why in the he** would you pick WAINWRIGHT?  ;D)


----------

